# Bündelung mehrerer DSL Zugänge

## SkaaliaN

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte zwei DSL Zugänge gleichzeitig nutzen um die Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen (bei mir auf dem Land ist max DSL 6000 möglich).

Ich habe dabei an sowas gedacht:

http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/bundelung-mehrerer-internet-zugange-zur-steigerung-der-geschwindigkeit/

Hat da schon jmd. Erfahrungen gesammelt?? Wie siehts der Performance aus? Bei mir wären es beispielsweise zwei 6000er Leitungen. 

Ich glaube nicht das beide auch komplett effektiv nutzbar sind (?).

Zu erwähnen wäre hier noch, dass die DSL Zugänge etwa 50 Meter auseinander liegen und ich somit über Richtantennen arbeiten muss.

LG

xlayre

----------

## py-ro

Theoretisch hast du von der Banbreite her die beiden Leitungen - den VPN Overhead, darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass du noch einen Server dazu brauchst.

Dazu kommt, das die Latenz natürlich steigt, einmal durch das VPN und dann noch durch deine Funkstrecke. 

Das ganze ist relativ teuer und hat auch genannte Nachteile, aber das Ziel mehr Bandbreite kann man erreichen.

Py

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Es gibt auch Router/Firewalls (z.B. Cisco RV042), an die man zwei DSL-Modems anschließen kann.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Gibt es bei dir noch kein LTE?

----------

## hurra

Vom Hersteller Viprinet gibts Geräte, mit denen du max 6 Anbindungen kombinieren kannst.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte. Hatte leider kaum Zeit.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Gibt es bei dir noch kein LTE?

 

Selbst das kann man hier leider vergessen. Im Moment nur Vodafone. Vielleicht werde ich aber umsteigen. Ich bin vom Unternehmen mit dem T geworben worden. Sie haben extra gemessen. Mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich DSL6000 nutzen kann (effektiv!!). Ich hatte vorher einen Anbieter, der mir maximal DSL 3000 bieten konnte. Natürlich habe ich dann den Anbieter nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit gewechselt. Und nun?=) Erstmal eine Auftragsbestätigung mit DSL 3000r erhalten. Diese habe ich natürlich direkt beanstandet und nochmals auf meine Zusage "DSL 6000 ist bei uns definitiv" hingewiesen. Die Hotline teilte mir dann mit, dass ich binnen einer Woche nach Schaltungstermin auf DSL 6000 umgestellt werde.  DSL 3000r wäre lediglich eine vorübergehende Basis für den Schaltungstermin (die Aussage fand ich schon komisch). Naja...seitdem warte ich seit dem 23.07. bereits auf DSL6000. Auch laut Internetmessung ist hier DSL 6000 möglich. Bisher tut sich nix....

 *hurra wrote:*   

> Vom Hersteller Viprinet gibts Geräte, mit denen du max 6 Anbindungen kombinieren kannst.

 

Danke. werde ich mich mal erkundigen.

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Es gibt auch Router/Firewalls (z.B. Cisco RV042), an die man zwei DSL-Modems anschließen kann.

 

Das ist leider aufgrund der Entfernung nicht möglich.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Theoretisch hast du von der Banbreite her die beiden Leitungen - den VPN Overhead, darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass du noch einen Server dazu brauchst.

 

Dazu wollte ich eigentlich einen Raspberry Pi nutzen. Muss ich natürlich noch entsprechendes Zubehör kaufen.

----------

